

Dictionary of Obscure Startup Terms - robertjmoore
http://blog.rjmetrics.com/defined-startup-terms/

======
itafroma
This is pretty cool. A few terms that immediately came to mind but are missing
from this list as of right now are "network effects", "lifecycle email",
"CPM", and "angel". Not strictly startup related, or even all that obscure,
but there are a lot of not-strictly-startup-related-not-really-obscure terms
on the list already (API, AWS, cloud, NDA, churn rate, etc.)

------
jack-r-abbit
Looks promising. It would be interesting to know a little bit about the
history of the term. For example, the Alligator Arms one still doesn't make
sense to me. So in addition to using them in a sentence, perhaps a little bit
about why they mean that.

------
pazimzadeh
I would like to see a satirical version of this, in the vein of The Devil's
Dictionary:
[http://www.thedevilsdictionary.com&#x2F](http://www.thedevilsdictionary.com&#x2F);

------
RyanMcGreal
It looks good and works well. It's a nice touch that the user is informed that
a search term is not in the database but that the organizers have been alerted
about the term.

